# Reversed playback of samples..



## Fer (Jan 4, 2016)

I was hearing the Una Corda, and it seems that you can layer the piano with the reversed playback of the note you are playing; it sounds gorgeous... i wonder if there is a magic button in kontakt to reverse the playback of an entire instument (lets say the Giant) to emulate that effect...
i dont have a deep understanding of the sampler... do you know if there is an easy way to do this?
Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 4, 2016)

Enter Instrument edit mode (press the wrench button). There it is.

Also, RTFM


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Ed! You seem tireless  is there ksp code for that button? Or do you need to have 2 groups (one reversed) then build a switch to turn on/off respective groups (or mix)? When turning off groups does it make more sense to purge rather than disallow, or am I missing an advantage to the latter? cheers and thanks again.


----------



## Fer (Jan 4, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Also, RTFM


hahah 
Big thanks!


----------



## willbedford (Jan 4, 2016)

X-Bassist said:


> When turning off groups does it make more sense to purge rather than disallow, or am I missing an advantage to the latter? cheers and thanks again.


'disallow_group()' prevents that group being triggered by the current event. Purge_group() unloads the sample from RAM.


X-Bassist said:


> Or do you need to have 2 groups (one reversed) then build a switch to turn on/off respective groups (or mix)?


This is the only way to do it AFAIK. There is no KSP function to set the reverse state of a group.


----------



## transverb (Jan 5, 2016)

@ Fer... great minds and all that... 

I'm also a Kontakt rookie, was impressed by the Una Corda (which actually has the piano reverse option as actual reversed audio files in the lib not via scripting), just picked up The Giant and just had the same thought earlier this week.

The issue aligning the reversed audio tails of the piano samples was a concern and a user was kind enough to write a great script + youtube video:

http://waveforms.fairlyconfusing.net/2016/01/on-reversing-instruments-in-kontakt.html

Check out our discussion here:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=453779&p=6345486#p6345486


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Transverb! So cool that Zombie Queen came up with a great script for reversing samples- the auto sample editing looks great, didn't even think of this...
http://waveforms.fairlyconfusing.net/2016/01/on-reversing-instruments-in-kontakt.html

His video makes it look like a snap. I'm going to have to try this on other samples.
Thanks for posting! -XB


----------



## Fer (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Trasnverb, thanks for the links!
This script works perfect! But i cant make the magic happens with the Giant. It seems that the script only works when all the notes of the instrument are into the same group...so unless i am missing something this is not useful for this piano because in this library each note has its own group...


----------



## transverb (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Fer... no dramas!

I actually have not tried with The Giant yet... I was having a go with some smaller / simpler piano libraries first. I will have a look at The Giant and report back.


----------



## szcz (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi. I made this little crude script. It does play one group only, to avoid interactions with possible round robins, etc.
You can disable group assignment easily, just remove 'allow_group' fragments...

_$count2 := 0
while($count2 < $NUM_GROUPS)
set_event_par_arr($hand,$EVENT_PAR_ALLOW_GROUP,0,$count2)
inc($count2)
end while set_event_par_arr($hand,$EVENT_PAR_ALLOW_GROUP,1,$targer_group)_

It's repeated two times, in on _ui_control ($scan)_ and _on note_ callbacks.

Now, notes will trigger all groups_. _Just have in mind that, if there are overlapping samples in different groups, they will all play. Also the offset setting will be accurate for just one sample.


----------



## dimtsak (Jan 6, 2016)

transverb said:


> I'm also a Kontakt rookie, was impressed by the Una Corda (which actually has the piano reverse option as actual reversed audio files in the lib not via scripting), just picked up The Giant and just had the same thought earlier this week.



Hey, if you manage to do this with the giant it would be nice to share some instructions here.


----------

